# Fat Meso or Muscular Endo?



## IronSlingah (Dec 25, 2003)

Right now i am 18 yrs old and i weigh 196 with around 14% BF but about a year ago i weighed 240lbs which was mostly fat.I played offensive line in football during that time and ive always been stronger than most people. I was wondering if anyone knows how you can tell if your a skinny endomorph or a fat mesomorph? I can drop/gain weight kinda fast and when i was fatter i stored most of the fat in my legs. I heard that the two bodytypes need differnt workouts and diets so any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jig (Dec 25, 2003)

You sound just like me. A few years ago I was  275 went on a diet and dropped to 170 now I have bulked up to 215 I have always been able to gain and drop weight easily. I was told in my weight training class last semester that I was a endo/meso which I already knew. IMO no one is just one sertain body type, but a combination. Train hard, eat right, and sleep. Watch yourself grow.


----------

